# Reproduction of Physa sp.



## Aoki (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello everyone!

First of all, let me introduce myself! I'm Felipe Aoki and I'm from Brazil.

I have these amazing little guys in all of my tanks. Thet help A LOT when it comes to controlling algae. A little one layed it's eggs on the front glass, so I could take some very nice pictures!  here they go:

The happy couple breeding (note the little tube they use to exchange sperm):









Right after the ritual, the tube is even more visible:









The eggs right after the laying:









After 24hs, the little white dots have taken some shape, but not much:









After 48hs, the little snails can be very clearly seen inside the eggs. Note the little eyes and shells:









After 72hs, the hatching. I's amazing to watch, because with help of a 20x magnification, I could see the huge struggle they have to go through to hatch the eggs. So little, so strong :bounce:









Hope you guys enjoy it!

Bye!! :wave:


----------



## Cinthia_Emerich (Jan 2, 2008)

Really amazing Felipe! I like very much of all these little invertebrates and _Physa_ isn't an exception...
The pics are great!
Congrats


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

sweet looking


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Love the pxs of the eggs developing. Thanks so much. Great photography!


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

Great photos and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Aoki (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello!

Glad you guys liked it! 

thx and bye o/


----------

